# lowrance lcx 12 or lcx 113c



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

can any one tell me if the own or know about the lowrance lcx12 c or lcx 113,hd
the new hd 10 model replaces these, can pick one up for around a thousand dollars off org. price, we will be using on western basin end only. personally
found them to be easier to use than the new one hd. units. any comments before I buy one.


----------



## Sportcoast (Mar 8, 2009)

both are good units. just so you know the 113hd isn't high def. the hd stands for a built in hard drive.
the new replacement units are high def. hope this helps


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking,where are you purchasing from. Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

good units, if you go 112 you'll need a navionics chip for it, 113 has build in chips. I have the 38HD one size down with the 8 inch screen it's a awesome unit. If you have a glass boat shoot thru hull transducer is very nice. great performance expecially while running while looking for fish.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, you ansewer my problems, I have a 30 ft. great lakes special
sportcraft, we fish western end to canadain line, You ansewer my questoin about the chip, I have the lcx 12 on hold, pick up monday, bass pro shop in toledo has lcx 113 c hd. onsale for 1644.79, wmj marine also has them 
at close to same price, rember these are not made any more. we will run
the nav. gold chip in them.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

HOCKEY said:


> Thanks guys, you ansewer my problems, I have a 30 ft. great lakes special
> sportcraft, we fish western end to canadain line, You ansewer my questoin about the chip, I have the lcx 12 on hold, pick up monday, bass pro shop in toledo has lcx 113 c hd. onsale for 1644.79, wmj marine also has them
> at close to same price, rember these are not made any more. we will run
> the nav. gold chip in them.


Thanks for the imfo.......Frank


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

BPS will deal on that lcx 113. I think it is there last one. Floor model. Had it's buttons pushed a bunch. Good luck


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for all the imformation guys, went to bass pro today to get my lcx 112 c unit, bass pro started end of year clearance on depth finder, they gave me
another 340.00 dollars off for final price new in box of 1,100.00 dollars ,they
have more in warehouse , toledo store where I got mine. not bad as starting
price was 2400.00 before christmas.


----------

